# sump and protein skimmer



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

i have a 75G tank that is not drilled or anything.. i have been using a hang on the back skimmer and it has been working great pulling crap out of the tank.. im just trying to see what to do if it would be worth my time getting a sump and an overflow box with an inline skimmer.. and if it is recommended how do i even go about doing everything.. could someone please help me out and steer me in the right direction.. i have been emailing a guy about a skimmer that would be good i just don't want to spend a lot of money as i am moving next weekend to a new place.. thanks in advance


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If you're moving, now is the perfect time to drill your tank so it will work with a sump.

Do a Google search and an image search for durso and Herbie overflows, drilled tank as well as look at the sump pages at melevsreef.com.

This will get you started to understand where you want to be headed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

If you need to drill any holes I've got diamond drill bits for 1.5" bulkheads and 1". I've also got a herbie overflow, so if you need like an explanation of how it works shoot me a pm.

Let me know if you're planning to go the sump route (which I strongly suggest).


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

so with my tank when i first got it, it came with a fluval 405 that i have just been using as an extra mechanical place for my phosphate pads and other media.. i was thinking of getting a 10 gallon or 15 gallon and cutting the bottom off of the unit so water will come down and with the return pump in it already it will return flow back up to the tank.. and i can get my heaters and skimmer out of my display and my HOB refugium.. do you think that might possibly work?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If you're suggesting what I think you are, I don't think it will work. Try a drawing or photos to explain it better.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just don't want to have to spend the money to buy a pump and an actual sump with all the chambers and dividers in it.. I don't have the money for it so I'm trying to come up with something easy and use the materials I already have.. I know the only thing I will have to get for sure it a small tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Then you might be better off to save your money to do it right the first time. You'll need:

-Glass tank for sump
-Glass dividers from local glass shop
-Silicone
-Acrylic overflow box or overflow weir
-Return pump
-Plumbing for return pump

Once you have all that, you can set up a drilled tank with a sump and you can slowly add skimmers, reactors, etc. as you wish/need.

It's amazingly affordable if you're a bit handy yourself and do your research ahead of time.

I used a tank that I found on the side of the road, along with glass cut myself from a bunch of windows I also salvaged from the garbage. Silicone was left over from siliconing the bathtub, and the plumbing was bought with saved up Home Depot and Lowe's gift cards from various returns. The only thing I had to go out a buy outright was the return pump that I got here on the buy & sell forum.

Good luck!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

FYI: Silicone used for bathrooms has mold/mildew resistant properties and should not be used in an SW aquarium.

You can use any silicone as long as it doesn't have these properties added. Window and door silicone has one that you can get Canadian Tire. Make sure you read the label first though to make sure it is safe.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

And of course you can get aquarium silicone at places like Big ALS at reasonable prices.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Norman said:


> And of course you can get aquarium silicone at places like Big ALS at reasonable prices.


Yes for sure - then you really know what you getting is safe. About twice the price though but worth it my opinion.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I already have a tube of silicone left for aquariums that I bought and haven't used yet.. Maybe I will keep my eyes open for that stuff and slowly get stuff and do it that way so I don't have to deal with the wifey with me spending money lol.. I'm thinking of putting it in the front room so as soon as you walk in you see it.. I have been talking to NVES and he is gonna help me out with the move.. The guys and ladies on this site are amazing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Tanks are cheap if you can't get a used one. You also might want to try window sales stores and they might have old glass windows in their yard?

You won't regret making a sump - holds everything and keeps the tank looking clean and free of equipment - especially since you are putting your tank in the front room. You want it to be a show piece!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm gonna tear down my sump (30"L X 13"W X 16"H) with baffles. Probably will work for you ...and I'm in Brampton.

I've got an overflow box as well and if you'd like to drill I've got diamond drill bits  It all works out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't want to have to drill my tank if it's absolutely possible.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sooley19 said:


> I don't want to have to drill my tank if it's absolutely possible..


 You're just chicken!!!

Trust me- once you drill your tank, you'll never look back!


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

How much are you asking for the sump? But if I go this route I will still have to get the return pump.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Why not buy a whole finish system from someone getting out of hobby and if you're lucky ,you might just get a deal within your budget.....you'll have to wait and look around though.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I already have a 75G that has been running for a year I don't want anything new I was just trying to figure out if it was feasible and worth my time putting in a sump for my system or if I'm gonna leave it the way it is.. My biggest problem is buying the return pump.. I need something at a cheap cost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

As a word of advice nothing in this hobby is CHEAP unless you do it yourself then it's cheaper......but not CHEAP.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You could use an acrylic overflow box if you really can't/don't want to drill your tank.

Like this one here

For your pump, you can look on the buy & sell, or start with a pond pump from Canadian Tire or Home Depot. A buddy of mine got a 2500 LPH pump for $28 on aliexpress.com.

But if you can't do it now, then put some cash aside now and slowly save up a wad of cash so you can do it the way you really want. Good luck!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Its best to drill your tank, so you will not regret later, its not difficult, you need patience, steady hands using a normal drill. You can buy any size drill bits you want on ebay for less then ten bucks n shipping is often free from china.


----------

